# SL3 Expert Ultegra Purchase- First Specialized



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

Been riding a Cannondale System Six set up with SRAM rival and enjoy the ride. First year of doing CAT 5 racing. Got the itch for another bike and after exploring C-dale again I have no dealer within 90 minutes of me along with a few things I learned of the company from others within the industry i felt this was the time to explore another brand. Looked at the Giant TCR models and for the price i was very impressed! In the end i settled on ordering up a left over 2011 Tarmac Comp set up with Rival as to keep both bikes on the same system. As it is the 2012 Tarmac Comp went up $50 and has downgrade of sort in brake components.

Just prior to placing my order the sales people and i were talking about the early release of the 12's and the order they have......yadda yadda and all the 11's still on the floor. There i seen a display bike on a spinner; the 2011 SL3 Expert with the Ultegra group. Got to talking and asked; "hey are you guys really in a hurry to get the 11's gone?" What would you take for the bike? Mind you im a frequent visitor to the store and spend a good deal in there.

List on the bike MSRP was $3700 they had it on sale for $3450. I asked if they would go any lower than the sale price and they again told me to make an offer. 

To sum it up I said, "Well i planned on the Tarmac Comp out the door for $2500 (6% tax). So before tax ill offer you what in my pocket"!

I paid $2700 for the SL3 Expert Ultegra with tax just under $2900.......i think i did good 

Now for the ride. Wow what a responsive ride! I love it, bike is super and I mean super stiff and rolls like a dream. I do hate the body geometry seat...that has to go......but everything else.......I love it! I really wanted to stick to SRAM having made the change and like it better so im not sure if the Ultegra will go bye bye in favor of some SRAM or not. Jury still out on that one.

So...i joined the Specialized team..........so dammit a S bike needs to win the tour now.


----------



## KiloRH (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice choice and you got it for a steal man...post up a pic!

where have you seen the info on the 12 tarmacs? Anyway you could pass along some of that info?


----------



## dc503 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm a little biased because I have an 11 Expert, but nice choice! You did quite a good job on the deal if you ask me. Enjoy.

Oh, which paint did you end up purchasing?


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

The info on the 2012 models is all available at the dealers now as they have already placed orders and you can order a Tarmac 12 model as they are in stock. You will see they have gone up a bit in price and from what i seen its a price hike without a product upgrade. As i said, in the case of the comp it was a downgrade for more money.

As for my bike i have the black model that is basically naked carbon with a red strip up top and on the back of the fork along with some white on it. Would have preferred the solid white frame of the 11 comp....but seeing the deal i got for a better bike im content  Ill post up a pic when my computer starts acting normal again.


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

Did some more riding. Does this seat tend to break in at all? I get the idea with the open mid area and all....but i feel two pressure points instead of one constant spread out area.

Here is the bike. Anyone know what they scale in at bone stock?


----------



## dc503 (Mar 15, 2011)

I haven't gotten enough miles on mine to get used to the saddle or get a feel for it breaking in at all. There's data out there that is showing them a shade or two under 17lbs.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Saddle was weird for me with different pressure points, but I got used to it and find it works well for me now.


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

17lbs...dang. I figured it would be a little under that; for no reason other than bragging rights with buddies. So what would be holding back its weight...wheels? Ultegra not much more than DA from what i see on paper, though my Rival is lighter than both on paper.


----------



## dc503 (Mar 15, 2011)

Your frame looks no bigger than a 56 so check out this link...I may have overstated it quite a bit in the name of being conservative. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=3040437&postcount=6

Without pedals, 16.06lbs...not too bad given the wheelset.


----------



## garciawork (Aug 14, 2008)

My Ultegra SL3 (built it myself, mix of 6600 not ruined in a crash and new 6700) with Stan's Alpha Comp wheels is around 16.05 lbs.


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

Fulcrum whees are suppose to be 1510 for the pair...thats pretty light. I figured high 15's with no pedals low 16's with. Guess I will have to find a scale.


----------



## dc503 (Mar 15, 2011)

You know, I had no idea how to find the real weight of the Fulcrum 4's...if they are 1510 g for the pair I think that's pretty decent.


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

Do you have any more info on the 2012 Tarmac SL3 Expert? More regarding the brake components? Color scheme?

LBS getting them within a few weeks and having a hard time deciding b/n the 2011 with not much discount or the 2012 at likely full retail...


----------



## dc503 (Mar 15, 2011)

How much are they offering for the 2011?


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

Mogarbage- I can't recall the color options and component package of the Expert off hand as I was mostly shopping for the Comp model in 2012 line-up. I do recall the theme has been for the MSRP price to go up from $50 to $100 for a bike without upgrades and in some cases, as in the comp ...my opinion a downgrade as the groupo was split. Performance may still be there but parts are split up some. I just prefer a complete groupo set.

Got to doing some looking.......was the color of my expert openly available in the USA? Seems the 11 models had more white than red, rarely do i see the naked gloss carbon with red.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

So for 12 the SL4 is only on Pro and up?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

terrain said:


> So for 12 the SL4 is only on Pro and up?


Yes, I believe that to be the case. The main reason for the SL4 to be pushed down to Pro in 2012 is that the Ultegra Di2 bike needs the internal cable routing.


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info. If I can get them down on price I will be doing the 2011. I was told the same thing about the 2012 so nothing really impressed me enough to wait for them.



Rugergundog said:


> Got to doing some looking.......was the color of my expert openly available in the USA? Seems the 11 models had more white than red, rarely do i see the naked gloss carbon with red.


Funny you mention it because the one I'm looking at is not gloss finish. It's a flat raw carbon black with white on the back portion of fork where yours is red. Is that just the way the black looks in photos, with that glossy finish? Also comes white grip tape vs your black ones.


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

MO- Nope my bike is glossy as hell and not painted black. Its naked carbon with red inner/back fork and red on the top of the main tubes. The flat black and more white version is the one i see more often around.

Hmmmm, makes me wonder. My bike is a 2011 with 2010 production date on the frame.


----------



## chriscalabro (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok I went for a 2011 Roubaix SL3 Expert. The bike just demands you take it out. I can't walk by it without jumping on for a quick trip. So far that has meant 20 mile jaunts. Awesome bike went with the Look Keo pedals great setup. Got a hold of the Carbon Black with red from Exeter Cycles in NH. Great doing business with.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey everyone I am new to this site. I also have a 11 Roubaix expert with SRAM red and SRAM s40 wheels. I am looking to get a new bike for 12. My only complaint with the expert is the high riding position. Doesn't really let you get into a low race position. But the ride is so comfortable. It is almost hard to think I will get rid if her. What are your thoughts on the focus izalco?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

antihero77 said:


> Hey everyone I am new to this site. I also have a 11 Roubaix expert with SRAM red and SRAM s40 wheels. I am looking to get a new bike for 12. My only complaint with the expert is the high riding position. Doesn't really let you get into a low race position. But the ride is so comfortable. It is almost hard to think I will get rid if her. What are your thoughts on the focus izalco?


This sounds like a downgrade to me and an extravagant use of your money. Assuming you bought the right size Roubaix, why don't you spend $150-$200 on a professional bike fit? With the right set-up you should be able to get a reasonable or even an aggressive fit. If necessary you can go with a 73 degree stem and no spacers to get pretty racey. The stock Specialized can be adjusted with wedges and also flipped. If you really need much lower than that, you probably should have bought a Tarmac rather than a Roubaix, or an alternate bike with an even more race-orientated geometry. What size bike do you have and how much saddle-to-bar drop are you looking for?


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

ukbloke said:


> This sounds like a downgrade to me and an extravagant use of your money. Assuming you bought the right size Roubaix, why don't you spend $150-$200 on a professional bike fit? With the right set-up you should be able to get a reasonable or even an aggressive fit. If necessary you can go with a 73 degree stem and no spacers to get pretty racey. The stock Specialized can be adjusted with wedges and also flipped. If you really need much lower than that, you probably should have bought a Tarmac rather than a Roubaix, or an alternate bike with an even more race-orientated geometry. What size bike do you have and how much saddle-to-bar drop are you looking for?


I have a size 54. I guess I could have a few spacers removed. Maybe just looking for an excuse to buy another bike.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Why do you say extravagant use of money.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

antihero77 said:


> Why do you say extravagant use of money.


You have a perfectly fine bike that you bought within the last year with a pro quality group-set and a nice fast blingy set of wheels. I bet it has less than 5000 miles on it. Why would you sell that on the used market taking a significant hit on your investment, only to turn around and buy a new bike that ostensibly does exactly the same thing as the old one? If you had a major problem I could see the point, but it sounds like you have a minor fit problem and new bike lust.

But if you really want me to reinforce your desire for a new bike ... get rid of that 2011 heap of junk. It is so "this year", and is as obsolete as a tube TV. You need to be on at least a 2012 if not a 2013 bike, or you will be cruelly mocked on all the group rides that you do.  At least that is what the bike manufacturers want you to think. The reality is that bikes are hardly changing at all from model year to model year, and they have to keep thinking up new "upgrades" every year in an attempt to obsolete everything that has gone before.

Just my 2c.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

ukbloke said:


> You have a perfectly fine bike that you bought within the last year with a pro quality group-set and a nice fast blingy set of wheels. I bet it has less than 5000 miles on it. Why would you sell that on the used market taking a significant hit on your investment, only to turn around and buy a new bike that ostensibly does exactly the same thing as the old one? If you had a major problem I could see the point, but it sounds like you have a minor fit problem and new bike lust.
> 
> But if you really want me to reinforce your desire for a new bike ... get rid of that 2011 heap of junk. It is so "this year", and is as obsolete as a tube TV. You need to be on at least a 2012 if not a 2013 bike, or you will be cruelly mocked on all the group rides that you do.  At least that is what the bike manufacturers want you to think. The reality is that bikes are hardly changing at all from model year to model year, and they have to keep thinking up new "upgrades" every year in an attempt to obsolete everything that has gone before.
> 
> Just my 2c.



You are absolutely right. But my lbs swaps bikes for the same price purchased. So I can ride a new rig at no loss. But the comfort I have on my Roubaix I feel I won't find any where else.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

antihero77 said:


> But my lbs swaps bikes for the same price purchased.


Really? IMHO that's a very strange business model for your LBS. Is this for some limited time period after the purchase?


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

One year. But they don't advertise it to every customer.


----------



## KiloRH (Jun 16, 2011)

You're telling me you can buy a bike and put thousands of miles on it and just return it a year later for the next model year with no penalty?
Either i'm mis understanding something or that sounds like the worst business model ever. How is this LBS still in business?


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

They have a huge used business. U lose about 20 percent when you give it back. Which in my opinion is nothing.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

antihero77 said:


> They have a huge used business. U lose about 20 percent when you give it back. Which in my opinion is nothing.


$800-$1000 may be nothing to you, but that's pretty meaningful to the LBS. But still they'd have trouble reselling a 1 year old used bike at 20% off whatever you bought it at. I imagine that this is something they say to people who are on the fence about a new bike purchase (a satisfaction guaranteed promise with a restocking fee), but they know that very few will ever come back and take them up on the offer.


----------



## sportsaddict99 (Mar 26, 2011)

Rugergundog said:


> ... a few things I learned of the company from others within the industry i felt this was the time to explore another brand.



If you don't mind sharing, what is it that you learned about Cdale? I'm a fairly new to my Cannondale allegiance and was planning on buying another one soon. Anything you're willing to share?


----------



## mikekam (Feb 6, 2010)

OP..are you sure this is a 2011? I have a 2011 SL3 and it is not glossy at all, it matte finish, also it has more white on it than red. I think it may be a 2010


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

i think its a 2010


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

Well I too thought maybe it was a 2010 after i couldn't find the color option. Does anyone have the component specs for the 2010 expert? I "thought" (now i could be wrong) that the 2010 expert has several differences than the 2011. This bike is same as the 2011 spec sheet in every regard other than the tire wall is gray not red, bar tape black not white and frame accents red not white??? Sort of has me baffled. All my paperwork has it registered through the LBS as 2011....like that means anything. One person suggested it may be one of the very early 2011's that came out in the early release???? Not that its an issue, i love the bike.......just would like to know. Maybe ill try to reach specialized direct monday with my SN in hand.


----------



## slomustang (Dec 27, 2010)

2010 Roubaix Expert

2011 Roubaix Expert Ultegra


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

Bike in question is a Tarmac not Roubaix....however the link was a good archive point for me to find the 2010 and 2011 models.

My bike is definitely a 2011. In 2010 the SL3 was only available on S-works models and from what i gather the Tarmac Expert was the SL2 frame in 2010.

So all that said i would say for sure 2011. I have a sense that others were prob correct in that it was a early release; possibly prior to the main production run color had been decided. I don't know if the USA and European market are offered different colors as that could be a possible answer as well


----------



## jjsteeno (Apr 27, 2010)

*Color*

The bike you bought is a Test Bike. I rode the exact same bike at my LBS back in May before I bought my new Roubaix. On the Roubaix Test Bike, the colors are reversed with it being mostly the red/orange color with less black/carbon. It's possible that your LBS removed the Test Bike stickers and had the bike for sale as normal stock since they are able to sell these bikes at a discount after June IIRC.

Nothing really different with the bike other than a unique color scheme and it may have been checked out for a few days to test ride. Sometimes you get lucky and find one that has not been ridden at all.

Hope this helps...

Jason


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

Yep, you are right its a "Test Bike" I recall the sales people mentioning that and thought she meant it was "test ridden". 

I got a heck of a deal as it was never taken and tested, just mounted on a trainer in the store. Not too many people buying bikes of this level i was told so most steered away from it, ahahaha.


----------



## arun17 (Dec 30, 2011)

All, 
My wife and I had a pair of Tarmac Experts stolen so we are getting them replaced with our insurance money. I was wondering if there is any differnce between 2011 and 2012 Tarmac Experts. I think the crank is different, but anything else. I don't think I have time to shop aroud looking at new bikes or if the insurance company (Allstate will let me buy a different bike). Any thoughts or advice in buying a replacement would be great.


----------

